# Mp3 Sound file????



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

OK I download tones of music but for what ever reason I am finding a hard time looking for good mp3 Halloween sound effects....I use Dave's list but for what ever reason It won't let me burn the sound list to a disk...also I got some sound file of this forum and they didn't work....I must be doing something wrong...How??? and What??? do you guyz use to great those great sounds on disk...I would like to make 10 of my own different soundtracks because I just can't afford to buy the sound I like online it's just not in the budget this year any help would be great...


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ummmm... where to start? You say you've downloaded a bunch of stuff, so I assume you know how to do that on the internet. Not sure exactly what process you're doing, but here are some pointers (shooting in the dark here, and assuming you're using Windows XP or Vista and Audacity):

- Strange that files from this forum didn't work; make sure you have something like Windows Media Player. It comes with your operating system if you have Windows, or you can download it free from Microsoft...
- Open the sound file in Audacity (if you don't have it you can download it for free). Import your other sounds and string them together and layer them to make your "soundtrack"
- Once you save the soundtrack as an MP3, go to that file and right-click on it (or if you have Vista just click on the file and hit the "burn to disk" button in the banner), then select "Send To", then select your CD drive

Maybe try to let us know where the problems start, what programs you're using, etc.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Post some sites that you used and I'll try the download. If it works for me then we can narrow it down.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

alright I guess I have alot to still explain lol...... So her we go I am running window XP and I do have Windows Media Player I just downloaded Audacity today but my problem is with the Windows Media Player it won't let me copy to disk or an mp3 player now I download music like crazy and have both a 4gb and 80gb ipods but I have always usde the old ipod mini software to burn my disks and copy my music....Now I got most of the sound files from Dave's list and one of the members on here that had posted a bunch of his stuff he also sent me a few other sounds as well....But I just can't seem to put them on disk WTF lol any help would be great I am glad someone finally replied lol... Or I will just suck it up and buy those great sound effect CD's from http://www.poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html site...


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Media Player will play things... it won't play iTunes stuff unless you have a codec downloaded that will allow the translation (they're competing formats: Apple vs. Microsoft), try doing it from an Explorer window (I'm on Vista, it's been a while since I used XP). Go to the folder where you have the sounds saved, or the Audacity soundtrack .mp3 (or .wav) you created, right click on the file(s), and select Send To... your CD drive. That will copy the file to be burned onto your disk. I think it will burn it right then? If not, I think you then have to select the CD drive itself and it will tell you you have files waiting to be burned to disk, where you select them all and click Burn to Disk.

Anyone more savvy with XP please correct my statement here if needed...


----------

